# Waypoint results are in... would appreciate advice



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

looks like you're on Maintenance cruise control for the foreseeable future. Maybe the occasional spray of Micros + Iron, for fun and some foliar inputs? :thumbup:


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd probably throw occasional 10-10-10 at half pound rates and supplement with urea when necessary.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't sure if I needed to address Boron, Copper etc.


----------

